# Colored Squat Soda Collection



## madpaddla (Mar 18, 2012)

Sodas are the one section of bottles where I can get some color for less money.  These colors in flasks, etc are crazy.


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 18, 2012)

Blues


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 18, 2012)

The sun was pretty helpful the other day.


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 18, 2012)

Variety of colors here.


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 18, 2012)

Got a few of these from members.  Much appreciated.


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 18, 2012)

Wish there were more sodas from CT


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 18, 2012)

Here are some local soda / beers.  3 Westfords and 2 Coventry or Stoddards.


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 18, 2012)

Couldnt find these for the group shot.


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 18, 2012)

Just got the Lancaster last week.  Hope you guys enjoyed your weekend.


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 18, 2012)

That is a great looking selection.  I don't own any colored blobs.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Mar 18, 2012)

If you ever want to sell or trade the Yale let me know. Great collection


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks great! Really nice pics!


----------



## epackage (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanx for the great pic's MP...[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 20, 2012)

Some nice color there Ben!  Did you pick up any of those at the Balt Show?

 PD


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 20, 2012)

I only picked up one green one but it was pontiled so even better.  I always am looking for some more.  Wish I saw ya down there.  Ahh next time.  Keep me in mind for those Erie and Ywengling bottles.

 Thanks all.


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 20, 2012)

I am putting together some Erie bottles for you.  As I said, give me a couple of months.  I'll get you a nice group together.  Maybe we'll see you in Keene in the fall?

 PD


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 21, 2012)

Fantastic.  I prob will make that one.  Hecklers Columbus Day was Huge this year.  Might be closer than Keene.  Keep in touch and thanks for keeping those out for me.  My friend will appreciate them.


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 21, 2012)

nice bittles there Ben.  Where did you come across the blue san francisco glass works?


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks Matt.  Got it on the bay.


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madpaddla
> 
> Fantastic.  I prob will make that one.  Hecklers Columbus Day was Huge this year.  Might be closer than Keene.  Keep in touch and thanks for keeping those out for me.  My friend will appreciate them.


 
 No problem.  Never made it to Norm's tail gate yet, it is on my bucket list though.  I'll be in touch.


 PD


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, those are just beautiful! I find one occasionally in the worst neighborhoods in Memphis, once the historical district, but now the slums. Have to be out after dark, very dangerous for anglo-saxons. Most blob sodas are unmarked, and for some reason many are from Saint Louis. Bluff City is no where near the age of Boston. But I would love to find a pre-1850 privy with blobs of color like those. They would go in the old collection.


----------



## mf150 (Mar 30, 2012)

That is a beautiful blue San Francisco Glassworks squat. You have a buyer here if you ever want to sell it.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Mar 31, 2012)

Very nice collection, I also like the SF Glassworks.  It's fairly hard bottle to get.


----------

